# Had a good save last night



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Last nite I was comming back from PA on I83 South, when comming up on the Hunt Valley Exit, My Escort Passport 8500 X50 gives me K band brap. Amazingly I heard it over The Matrix ReLoaded CD playing but about a half mile up, their were 2 state troopers with no lights on at all shooting Instant On K band radar. Me and a MazdaSpeed Protege were both wolf packing the way back to Baltimore and were making pretty good timing. He had a Valentine; I slowed before he did. From what I saw, my Escort has better circuitry for a faster reading of Instant On, and in the game of IO, the reaction time of both the radar detector and the driver must be absolutely the quickest. This new Escort is the best RD ever made, and even has many improvements over the 8500 Classic (just recently sold mine for 150). I've even had decent warning on LIDAR which is no short of amazing. My point? The 8500 X50 is ready to be used out of the box and doesn't take a rocket scientist to operate. It comes in blue and red (I like the blue) It's expert meter allows one to view multiple threats. Its 4 different sounds for each band are clear, loud and distinct. It falses much less than its counterparts and has a more attractive styling. It comes with a hard case as well as a smart cord. It's K, KA, and LIDAR detection are second to none (yes, the new X50 obliterates the V1.8). Like the old 8500, you can turn off certain bands which is a huge advantage. If you call Escort Radar, a person will pick up and personally assist you. Escort pwnz all!


















Who else is rollin with one?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)




----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

how much do those bad boys run?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> how much do those bad boys run?


The red is 300, blue 340 for the new X50s. You can get them less on ebay but I've always been weary of ebay for several reasons.

I sold my 8500 Classic for 150, you can get them new for like 240 but the X50 ownz all.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

but do they pay the traffic fine if you do get caught like valentine does?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Flying V said:


> but do they pay the traffic fine if you do get caught like valentine does?


Im almost positive Valentine does not, that is a fake company called RMR (Rocky Mountain Radar) that offers the ticket warranty. They sell plastic boxes that beep. The way it works is, not everyone sends it in and even the poeple that do will still only get a certian amount back. Their are many stipulations on the ticket pay up too.


----------



## Will (Jan 2, 2004)

I know it's pretty simplistic but I have an easier, cheaper way that saves gas and unnecessary wear on the engine and it cost far less than $350 or the price of a speeding ticket,or the installiation costs or your own time installing. It's called driving the speed limit. It's also less stressfull. But yes! How boring. Don't follow me I'm lost but I'm making good time. LOL


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

Will said:


> I know it's pretty simplistic but I have an easier, cheaper way that saves gas and unnecessary wear on the engine and it cost far less than $350 or the price of a speeding ticket,or the installiation costs or your own time installing. It's called driving the speed limit. It's also less stressfull. But yes! How boring. Don't follow me I'm lost but I'm making good time. LOL


I've tried that but going down a back road or when a civic passes me its just too damn tempting. But I do keep to the speedlimit in town and stuff. I don't speed much on highways and stuff cuz I learned that lesson the hard way. 

Mitch


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

Just wondering but does this radar just beep or does it have the actual voice thing that tells you which type of signal was picked up?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Very cool Zach. I've had my 8500 classic for about 3 years now - NO TICKETS! :thumbup:

Is the new Escort worth the extra money? Now that I saw this thread, I'm thinking of selling mine or giving it to my wife and buying the new one. Is it worth it?


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

I guess it makes sense if you travel a lot and excessively over the speed limit enough to get more than a ticket a month. At over $150+ / ticket can add up quite fast.

Typically I just follow the flow of traffic which is about 80mph and i know all the major spots for cops. Usually you can tell too because the traffic slows down where cops are. 

I did lot of research though because I almost bought a rd and escort seemed to be rated the best. If i was going to get one that would be it.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

faithandfame said:


> Just wondering but does this radar just beep or does it have the actual voice thing that tells you which type of signal was picked up?


it beeps a different tone for each band (X, K, KA, and LIDAR) and all are distinctive.

edit: it doesn't talk to you though like some Cobras.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Coco said:


> Very cool Zach. I've had my 8500 classic for about 3 years now - NO TICKETS! :thumbup:
> 
> Is the new Escort worth the extra money? Now that I saw this thread, I'm thinking of selling mine or giving it to my wife and buying the new one. Is it worth it?


Absolutely. It is worth upgrading. K/KA seems very improved, reaction to instant on is much better and LIDAR seems to be improved. And POP3 is detected my this detector. I am most impressed by the Instant on reaction from newer DSP circuitry and especially LIDAR. While I'm no expert, I guess I am kinda a RD dork and I did a review on it. Check it out if you wanna.

http://www.carreview.com/PRD_52659_0_1705082crx.aspx#reviews

edit: and o yea...my name has the most bizzare spelling...Zac


----------



## liqidvenom (Jul 18, 2004)

i bought a 8500 from best buy like 3 months ago. how would i kno if i have a classic or the newer one? mine had the red display and the mute button on the cord like the pic above.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

The newest one has the blue letters and the older one has red.


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

Neil said:


> I guess it makes sense if you travel a lot and excessively over the speed limit enough to get more than a ticket a month. At over $150+ / ticket can add up quite fast.
> 
> Typically I just follow the flow of traffic which is about 80mph and i know all the major spots for cops. Usually you can tell too because the traffic slows down where cops are.
> 
> I did lot of research though because I almost bought a rd and escort seemed to be rated the best. If i was going to get one that would be it.


That's kinda what I do on the highway. Find someone moving fast and follow them at a safe distance so there the one to get busted.

Mitch


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

sorry but I usually see the guy in the back getting pulled over cause hes easier to get to.That RD looks nice but my only question is how long until the new tech comes out?Every 6 months or so?I want to get one but I want it to be the best or at least working great for the next few years and if I have to spend alot more money so be it.Im usually speeding because Im always 10 minutes late for everything.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

danifilth said:


> sorry but I usually see the guy in the back getting pulled over cause hes easier to get to.That RD looks nice but my only question is how long until the new tech comes out?Every 6 months or so?I want to get one but I want it to be the best or at least working great for the next few years and if I have to spend alot more money so be it.Im usually speeding because Im always 10 minutes late for everything.


The last 8500 Classic was state of the art from 1999-2004.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Coco said:


> The newest one has the blue letters and the older one has red.


X50s come in red and blue. If you own an X50 it says X50 on the top and when it boots up it says X50 as well as in the manual too. If it is a few months old, it is probably an 8500 Classic. And Yes, I gave it the name 8500 Classic!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)




----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

do they have remote mounting locations...because i don't wanna have a theft and i'm outta 300+ bucks


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

by the look of it you could have it in the window and when you park just take the cups off the window and drop it under the seat or wherever.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

TheNose247 said:


> do they have remote mounting locations...because i don't wanna have a theft and i'm outta 300+ bucks


No. but it has a quick swicth that you can remove it without having to remove the suction cups. It takes 2 seconds to remove/restore it. 










Where I circled it in yellow is a black button. All you do is hold and pull it out, or hold and put the RD back on the clip mounted by suction cups. It makes it a lot easier than having to remount the suction cups everytime.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

HAHAHA. Instead of making another thread, I figured I would post this here. Instant On K band on Cromwell Bridge Road...the cop didnt have a chance. I was tracing him over 2 miles away. The bitch behind me in her oversized SUV was flashing her lights because I was doing 25 in a 30. When she saw the cop she looked baffled. In a related story, an acquaintence I know with a Whistler (1750 I believe) didn't fare so well against this same trap. If your gonna bother shelling out cash for an RD, you might as well buy one that is gonna save yo ass!


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

damn over 2 miles?I gotsta get me one of those.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Well I could keep talking about the saves but I shall stop. I will add, if anyone is buying one, buy it from The Tweeter. My X50's internals became shot for some odd reason and Tweeter had me a new one in less than 24 hours via airmail. They were very fast and effecient in warranty replacement. Then I got my new one and got some more saves.


----------

